# To Women: What body type do you prefer in a Man?



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

Slender, but toned
heavyset
fat as fuck
super skinny
something else I haven't thought of, or just describe it (=

why do I ask?
I'm somewhere between skinny and toned but I don't work out much, I could start working out enough to probably add 12-15 pounds of muscle and be extremely cut, my bone structure could handle it, but I've been told some chicks don't like that, or that it doesnt make that big of a difference, I'm just curious what all the ladies think here (=

Bonus points go to anyone who can tell me how to communicate that I have a big dick without making myself look ridiculous! (yes I realize I will probably get trolled/insulted/whatever for this question but idgaf)

and finally, for those who are sad or something, this song is really really awesome (random I know)





Cheers,
Penguin


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Any as long as he isn't extremely unattractive and I like his personality. A personality can make or break looks for me...even the most attractive person can become ugly to me if their personality is ugly.

I would rather some chub than super bony skinny. I don't want to make anyone feel insecure with themselves in what I'm saying  Even super skinny guys tend to put on some weight the older they get. I'm just talking about my personal preferences. 

Oh and I think body builders look very unattractive. 

Health is the most important to me...if he eats fast food every day and has some chunk to him along with clogged arteries, it's the behavior and arteries (as a result of the behavior) that would bother me over his chunk.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I prefer slender and toned. A body defined enough to know that he regularly works out, but not so defined that all you see are muscles (gross!).

I'm also attracted to tall men (around 6' and higher).


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Between 5'9 and 6'0 is the height I prefer with men ;-)

175-200 pounds is the ideal weight

A Muscular and/or Athletic Built

A BLUE COLLAR worker versus a white collar one

Great STAMINA and Good with their Hands ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't really care about body types.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Aesthetically I prefer tall and chubby. I like feeling muscle, but I don't like looking at it. To be honest, as long as he has an attractive personality (a lot rarer than you'd think) and I find him generally appealing (physically and otherwise), I don't really care what kind of body he has.

Honestly, I doubt that there is any way of communicating the size of your dick without making yourself look like a complete fool. I would be repulsed if someone told me that completely unsolicited. Some things are better left to the imagination. Can I ask why you think that women would want to know that? Seeing as how having a big dick doesn't at all translate into being a good lover, I find that a very odd request to make in the first place.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Larger than me. I don't wanna feel the bones or muscles really either. My ex told me that I had a thing for what 4chan people deemed "strongfat." Pretty self-explanatory. A broad frame is nice.. a bit chubby. 

But, I have been attracted to like, every other body type too. So who really knows.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm tall....so men 6' or taller, and lean.

Like this..supersigh. :blushed:

I know that this is a movie star...but mah gawd. The heat from this one photo alone should make the screen burst into flame.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm flexible about body type, as long he's solid enough I'm not worried about breaking him. Yes, that's my own body image insecurities projected onto him. Sorry. Feel free to prove me wrong, skinny guys. :wink: 

Personality and good chemistry can trump just about anything. As you get older and the packaging starts to show some wear and tear, it gets really clear that it's what inside that really matters.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Promethea said:


> My ex told me that I had a thing for what 4chan people deemed "strongfat." Pretty self-explanatory. A broad frame is nice.. a bit chubby.


Love this term. After a tough yoga session with lots of strength- and focus-oriented poses, I'm definitely feeling "strongfat."


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like men who are muscular not the kind like bulging veins or sweat shining kind but more on healthy and fit type .Man with broad chest , flat or less bulge at stomach and muscular butts :wink: LOL, but I,m serious .I,m myself a tall and healthy figured person hence I like tall and muscular men .So i go for heavyset body type .


----------



## jnfrr (Nov 30, 2012)

i don't care


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

For me, personality and how compatible I am with a guy matters more than body type.

Don't get me wrong, it's fun to watch those Henry Cavill in the Immortals type bodies on tv but when it comes to wanting to be in a relationship with a man, body type matters very little to me.

And I have no idea how you can convey your 'more than the average-sized package' without being weird. Maybe you can wait until she's much more comfortable with your company and is showing some interest. I think at this stage, she'll be open to that kind of sensitive information.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a little chart so everyone knows what we're talking about:









I prefer builtfat myself.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Unless you plan on using steroids and consuming a lot of supplements, don't worry about being too muscular. You will never get to the point of unattractive muscular in any reasonable time frame. 

From my experience, women like an in between of not skinny/frail like they could be broken and unnatural muscles/weight. It's really a huge window. It's more about proportion/silhouette (larger upper body than waist). Work on arms, chest, back, and shoulders and you are golden.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> Here's a little chart so everyone knows what we're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My preferences according to these specific pictures, in order of greatest to least...

1) Tie between swimmer and ripped/athletic...slight lean towards athletic over swimmer. 
2) Builtfat
3) Chubbyfat
4) Built
5) Strongfat
6) Reverse Bro
7) Obesefat
8) Bodybuilder
9) Skinnyfat
10) Skinny


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> Here's a little chart so everyone knows what we're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... "reverse bro" is a runner/bicycler? (Have you seen the thighs on those guys, at the Olympic level? Holy crap.) 
@wiarumas is right: anything inside the extremes of skinny - bodybuilder - obesefat. "Built" and "skinnyfat" are kinda pushing my personal envelope, too.

Heh, personally I guess I can aspire to "builtfat" since I'm female and I'm never going to have the "strongfat" musculature. Do we have one of these charts for women?


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

carlaviii said:


> ... "reverse bro" is a runner/bicycler? (Have you seen the thighs on those guys, at the Olympic level? Holy crap.)
> @_wiarumas_ is right: anything inside the extremes of skinny - bodybuilder - obesefat. "Built" and "skinnyfat" are kinda pushing my personal envelope, too.
> 
> Heh, personally I guess I can aspire to "builtfat" since I'm female and I'm never going to have the "strongfat" musculature. Do we have one of these charts for women?


Ask and you shall receive:










Yes, 'reverse bro' is when the leg muscles are bigger than the upper body ones.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm very thin (size 2-4 and 5'6") and I hate being with thin men. It is a very uncomfortable feeling to me, bone against bone. xD I like a guy who's solid enough to give me a great big bear hug and make me feel safe, but not fat or too muscular (I once fell asleep on top of a skinny, muscular dude and his chest was like rocks, ouch!). My favorite body type would be over 6', average to slightly broad and somewhat in shape. But I'm often attracted to people who are shorter, thinner, more or less muscular, etc. so it really depends on the over-all attributes (and obviously the personality is more important). I would not be at all comfortable dating someone who was very fat simply because of the awkwardness.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

I would be curious to see what other women think too, in the way that pleasantly listed them out. I have a feeling that there will not be too much variation in "taste", but hey I could be wrong. I also agree with @_carlaviii_, it would be cool to have a chart like this for women to get the guys thoughts.

Eta: @Trinidad apparently put the chart together as I typed on my dumb phone haha, nice work.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I prefer intelligence with a healthy smattering of "nice".

I've dated everything from 0 through 8. Can't say I've ever dated 9, can't say i've dated 7. 

7 would be a turn off but I have had friends who were 7's and were nice enough people, just had some issues.

I'm a pretty classic bearmode kind of guy who has not been working outside enough lately.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Normally, I go for some kind of brain connection over any kind of body type, but if I were to uncharacteristically choose someone based on a purely physical attraction, I'd probably go for the builtfat (I'd be down for a Chris Pratt type--that guy can wear a flannel). I like a male that looks like a male-- broad shoulders and all those other biological turn-ons. I'm not into gym beefcakes though... yikes.

My only real body requirement is that the guy I'm interested in is in some way bigger in mass and/or height than I am (I fluctuate between "fit" and "curvy" on that lady scale depending on whether or not I am on a running kick). A guy needs to look like he can pick me up. *runs away blushing*


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

deardeer said:


> Normally, I go for some kind of brain connection over any kind of body type, but if I were to uncharacteristically choose someone based on a purely physical attraction, I'd probably go for the builtfat (I'd be down for a Chris Pratt type--that guy can wear a flannel). I like a male that looks like a male-- broad shoulders and all those other biological turn-ons. I'm not into gym beefcakes though... yikes.
> 
> My only real body requirement is that the guy I'm interested in is in some way bigger in mass and/or height than I am (I fluctuate between "fit" and "curvy" on that lady scale depending on whether or not I am on a running kick). A guy needs to look like he can pick me up. *runs away blushing*


This is the first time I saw someone break out their physical requirements like this. Assuming that you're 130 lb, 5' 5 (for the purpose of this example). So, you would be happy going out with a man 160 lbs and 5'2? Or a man 5'8 and 130 lbs?

Provided both can pick you up, of course!


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

From a physical appearance aspect only, I'd go on out with 2-5, 8. 

0-1 both look soooo skinny that their uncomfortable and scary to watch. 
6-7 are unhealthy heavy imo.
9 looks like she could out bench press me, which would be a tad off putting, lol.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> This is the first time I saw someone break out their physical requirements like this. Assuming that you're 130 lb, 5' 5 (for the purpose of this example). So, you would be happy going out with a man 160 lbs and 5'2? Or a man 5'8 and 130 lbs?
> 
> Provided both can pick you up, of course!


Ha! Good question. I am quite a bit smaller than your example, which I think makes a significant difference in how I would go about this in life. I guess what I am trying to say is that I would not be physically interested in a man that is relatively my height and weight because he would feel too delicate/feminine, but height offsets slender because it adds that sort of bigger, more masculine element. Not anything against the short, slender dudes. Just not my thing.

Ultimately though, brains do more for me than bodies. A good mind connection would trump any of my hypothetical physical requirements.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I want strong fat. Well, I just want a big guy, someone who was born with big bones. I don't like skinny and thin guys. Average or normal is OK. I want a guy bigger and taller than me by at least 5 inches if possible. I want a big guy so I can comfortable cuddle with him and feel warm in his arms. :blushed:


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

For guys: Swimmer, Builtfat.

For girls: Boyish, fit, curvy.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

severely underweight and severely overweight are not attractive to me. i am not particularly attracted to "skinnyfat" either, though it's not 'unattractive'. 

i like "strongfat" and "builtfat" as I like a stout/robust frame on a man. he doesn't have to be thin, just strong and physically active. also, bulging muscles-- the gym rat look is not sexy to me at all, though a lean and strong physique is.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Not really attracted to males. But my ideal body as a man would be one of these two.

Konstantin Konstantinovs. One of the worlds strongest men:


















And Eugen Sandow, the father of bodybuilding:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I do prefer average or slender types.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

As a feminine-featured skinny dude walking into this thread:


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

I like tall guys with broad shoulders and meaty thighs. I'd prefer not to see any muscle definition. It's ok on the arms but no six packs. I love big thighs.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

It's interesting to see what women think is the ideal/sexy type of man. You can nearly judge the women's intellect from their responses. It seems that having a healthy amount of muscle/fat for your bone structure is best. That means not too skinny, and not too flabby. Not bulging muscles, and not puny. 

If you're too skinny, or flabby, you could have health issues. If you've got bulging muscles, you're likely on 'roids and at risk for not only health issues, but also wife-beating tendencies. If you're too puny, you can't reasonably be expected to secure social status and resources without other exceptional qualities. 

In the 21st century, there is NO good reason to be hercules. There's no good reason to be obese, either. 

I'm pretty sure that just as women may look at their selves and believe they're fat regardless of weight/shape, they may also see a guy as sexy/fit simply off how they make them feel. Women seem more interested in: humor, intellect, and perceived social dominance than mere looks. 

If you're an intelligent goofball who is secure in any environment, you could have a gut and still be banging 9's and 10's on a regular basis. If you're a perfectly symmetrical, 6ft chump that is insecure, and has no humor, you're only going to be banging dimwits, if that.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Torai said:


> As a feminine-featured skinny dude walking into this thread:


As the guy on the other end of the spectrum, I am also experiencing this.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> and still be banging 9's and 10's on a regular basis.


I don't know about "banging". I can't say I've ever been involved in "banging."

I can't say I've ever slept with a woman who I considered not to be a 9 or a 10. 

Btw, are you a man or a woman? Your avatar looks female, your profile says male. Just curious what perspective you are coming from.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> I don't know about "banging". I can't say I've ever been involved in "banging."
> 
> I can't say I've ever slept with a woman who I considered not to be a 9 or a 10.
> 
> Btw, are you a man or a woman? Your avatar looks female, your profile says male. Just curious what perspective you are coming from.


Seriously, are we arguing semantics here or what? You stuck your penis in a vagina before? What do you choose to call that. Having sex? Fine. I call it banging. 

As to your confusion, I find it a little bizarre. Do you expect an avatar to reflect the sex of the individual? If so, why? She's Bjork, and I'm not her.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> Seriously, are we arguing semantics here or what? You stuck your penis in a vagina before? What do you choose to call that. Having sex? Fine. I call it banging.
> 
> As to your confusion, I find it a little bizarre. Do you expect an avatar to reflect the sex of the individual? If so, why? She's Bjork, and I'm not her.


I think perhaps we like different things. I like to be straightforward, honest, respectful ,and I can see beautiful wonderful things in almost every woman I've ever known.

What I understand you to want is to put your penis in any vagina, but hopefully attached to what YOU consider a 9 or a 10.

Takes all types doesn't it!!!!!

I bet somewhere a lady reads our discussion, and thinks............ hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........If i wanted to be around one of these two guys, which would I choose?

Any guesses?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> I think perhaps we like different things. I like to be straightforward, honest, respectful ,and I can see beautiful wonderful things in almost every woman I've ever known.
> 
> What I understand you to want is to put your penis in any vagina, but hopefully attached to what YOU consider a 9 or a 10.
> 
> ...


Oops. My apologies. You didn't say you want to put your penis in any vagina.

You said you want to BANG any vagina hopefully attached to what you consider a 9 or a 10.

Sorry. 

Bang. Bang. Bang.

Get it right Doug.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

so,,,,, I was thinking.

When you go bang, is it over like a shot, or does it take a couple of hours? possibly another difference.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

@drmiller100

I think you're either mistyped, else have slight brain damage, or something. 

Everything you wrote about me was a complete assumption. You misread what I wrote and assumed that I was talking of personal preference, rather than making a general statement that matches what I perceive. 

At any rate, it's obvious that you don't have a clue who I am, or what I prefer. 

So what would a woman want. Someone who makes mindless assumptions nonstop, or someone who calls them out?

My guess, someone who bothers not to participate in such a discussion. Meh, I'm done here.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

You question whether I am an ENTP. Fascinating.

I am the quintessential ENTP 8/7. 
Some quotes which I believe apply to the subject at hand. 


ENTPs have little patience with those they consider wrongheaded or unintelligent, and show little restraint in demonstrating this.
The best approach in communicating with an ENTP is to be straightforward. No games – they’ll win. No "pulling rank" – they’ll just want to put you in your place. No apologies – you’ll undermine yourself.

FWIW, I'm a pretty friendly guy for the most part, until you piss me off by demonstrating how proud you are of taking advantage of people. Then I get free reign........


----------



## wrestledabearonce (Jan 18, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> I think perhaps we like different things. I like to be straightforward, honest, respectful ,and I can see beautiful wonderful things in almost every woman I've ever known.
> 
> What I understand you to want is to put your penis in any vagina, but hopefully attached to what YOU consider a 9 or a 10.
> 
> ...


My guess is "neither of you." Both pedantic dipshits.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Laughing!!!!!!!!

Yeah, you are right.

my bad.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroVortex said:


> As the guy on the other end of the spectrum, I am also experiencing this.





Torai said:


> As a feminine-featured skinny dude walking into this thread:


I would caution against worrying about what a small pool of people say they find attractive in someone's body. Not only is your body yours, meaning that the main person it has to please is you, this isn't definitive of anything. If you're displeased with your body and try to change it in some way, be it superficial or profound, don't expect much more than to be disappointed when you can't reach that "goal" or are unhappy if you do.


----------



## WhiteTulips (Sep 28, 2012)

I prefer skinny. My last bf was 6'4 115lb, and I loved it (he just had a super delicate frame). Skinny/toned is good too, but chub turns me off.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Cassidy said:


> I prefer skinny. My last bf was 6'4 115lb, and I loved it


115 at 6'4"? That seems dangerously skinny.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Cosmicsense said:


> If you're too skinny, or flabby, you could have health issues. If you've got bulging muscles, you're likely on 'roids and at risk for not only health issues, but also wife-beating tendencies. If you're too puny, you can't reasonably be expected to secure social status and resources without other exceptional qualities.
> 
> In the 21st century, there is NO good reason to be hercules. There's no good reason to be obese, either.


I think you have the wrong idea about what steroids are and do, as well as bodybuilding. Some people like to see their bodies as art, doesn't mean they're insecure douchebags. Unfortunately, there can be crossover, but most of the absolutely ripped guys I know are just friendly laid back dudes who enjoy working out.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> 115 at 6'4"? That seems dangerously skinny.


Maybe she meant 215 at 6'4?

Edit: never mind. That IS skinny. I like my men with a bit of muscle on 'em.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't objectify men by selecting them for their body type, their sexual utility, or anything else that ought to be irrelevant. My husband is tall and lightly toned, but he'd still be the exact same person if he were bony, muscular, or fat. I wouldn't love him any less for having a different shape. The body isn't what is meaningful about him. It has nothing to do with his worth as a person, or his desirability as a romantic partner. It doesn't have anything to do with my emotional or intellectual compatibility with him.

Selecting a man for his body type would be as silly as selecting a man for the kind of car he drives, but even so, I know that some people do it. I don't understand why. It seems completely irrational and also unfair. It is a sign of disrespect. It is a kind of prejudice, and it is demeaning to the man, whether he feels insulted by it or not.


----------



## WhiteTulips (Sep 28, 2012)

He was very skinny, but not unhealthy. Just very slight and not muscular.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ellis Bell said:


> Maybe she meant 215 at 6'4?
> 
> Edit: never mind. That IS skinny. I like my men with a bit of muscle on 'em.


I'm not even talking about preferences of the opposite sex, this goes beyond that. I'm 6'5", and if I weighed half as much as I do, then that wouldn't be healthy. I've always said there is no ideal weight, just what's healthy for whatever frame you have, but if you're a six-foot-four inch male, then weighing only 115 pounds can't possibly be healthy.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Are the guys taking over this thread? :shocked: .... In that case I'll answer

For me, I think an emotional connection is the most important, followed by an intellectual connection (that does not mean you have to be "smart", it just means that I should find your thoughts interesting and you find my thoughts interesting).

The body is not that important to me, but if I had to say:


* *







Trinidad said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, I think a lot of these women are attractive. ... I'm sure the camera angles are affecting my judgement, but:
- I find 3 and 5 to be the hottest 
- 2 and 4 to be the next most attractive
- Followed by 8

- 6 is nice looking, but I think her smile is nice and is making me a little biased (Smiling makes a person seem a lot more attractive to me ... I just love smiles ^__^)

The only ones I don't find attractive are 0,1, and 7 (They would look much better if they smiled ^__^)
But that does not mean I would not be attracted to them ever, it just means I have to get to know them first ... and if I like who they are and really connect with them, then I will probably feel attracted to them.

When I was 18, I met a woman who was either a 6 or between a 6 and a 7 and although I was not attracted to her at first, as I got to know her, I began to see her as being more beautiful looking and way better looking than any woman I have seen. ... Moral of the story: I am easy :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Are the guys taking over this thread? :shocked: .... In that case I'll answer
> 
> For me, I think an emotional connection is the most important, followed by an intellectual connection (that does not mean you have to be "smart", it just means that I should find your thoughts interesting and you find my thoughts interesting).
> 
> ...


If, when you are looking at someone for the first time, trying to decide how you feel based solely on visual information, the smile is the part that determines desirability rather than the body shape, then you aren't really judging whether people are pretty or ugly in the usual sense. You are looking at people to try to gain information about their personalities/attitudes, with emphasis on potential compatibility. I, personally, think that focusing on connecting to the person rather than the body is the ideal way of approaching the mate selection process, but perhaps that is my demisexuality talking. Have you considered that you, too, might be a demisexual, or at least closer to that side of the sexuality spectrum?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

snail said:


> If, when you are looking at someone for the first time, trying to decide how you feel based solely on visual information, the smile is the part that determines desirability rather than the body shape, then you aren't really judging whether people are pretty or ugly in the usual sense. You are looking at people to try to gain information about their personalities/attitudes, with emphasis on potential compatibility. I, personally, think that focusing on connecting to the person rather than the body is the ideal way of approaching the mate selection process, but perhaps that is my demisexuality talking. *Have you considered that you, too, might be a demisexual, or at least closer to that side of the sexuality spectrum?*


Oh, I will admit that I am not caring about looks when I find people attractive because of a smile, little things that make them seem shy (I'm kind of shy ), or quirks (like walking backwards down a hill or being silly). ... But I don't know if I am demisexual. I thought about it for a little bit thought.
If I am correct, primary attraction has to do with actual looks and secondary attraction has to do with an emotion attraction. Is that correct?
I think I still experience primary attraction (I think I did more as a teenager, but not as much anymore). I mean still can see someone as hot, even if they are not really giving me a lot of emotional cues (I just don't care as much), but I do think that my secondary attraction does seem to be a lot stronger lol, so I do think I may be closer to the demisexual side of the spectrum (I'm not sure) ... But I noticed most demisexual people on this site, that I have talked to, said that it takes them a while to feel an attraction, while, for me, I can feel small amounts of attraction just from a smile, or someone acting cute and/or "weird" ... And, I'm pretty sure I do notice how attractive someone's body is if I don't know them that well and/or I'm fairly indifferent to their personality. 
So, I might be closer to the side of the demisexual spectrum, maybe ... idk lol


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Trinidad said:


> Here's a little chart so everyone knows what we're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of these. The fat guys have too much fat and the muscular guys have too much muscle. I like healthy, fit, toned, nice arms, well formed legs and butt, flat stomach, but doesn't spend too much time in the gym.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

snail said:


> If, when you are looking at someone for the first time, trying to decide how you feel based solely on visual information, the smile is the part that determines desirability rather than the body shape, then you aren't really judging whether people are pretty or ugly in the usual sense.


I find intelligence with a healthy dose of "nice" to be beautiful. I have had serious crushes based on IM and forums like this. I have had serious relatonships start off this way.

wait a minute.

both of my last two serious relationships started this way. 

but I ONLY want to date women. dudes don't do it for me.

what does that make me?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroVortex said:


> As the guy on the other end of the spectrum, I am also experiencing this.





drmiller100 said:


> I find intelligence with a healthy dose of "nice" to be beautiful. I have had serious crushes based on IM and forums like this. I have had serious relatonships start off this way.
> 
> wait a minute.
> 
> ...



Some kind of misogynist who is a sexual deviant and only thinks of women as objects of sex suited to satiate your ravenous lust. Or you know, something like that.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

which part makes me the msogynist ?

how'd you know about the deviant part?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> I find intelligence with a healthy dose of "nice" to be beautiful. I have had serious crushes based on IM and forums like this. I have had serious relatonships start off this way.
> 
> wait a minute.
> 
> ...


Do you experience visual lust? Do you seek out women who are pretty or cute because you consider them more desirable? If not, you might be a demisexual, too. It doesn't mean you can't have a preference for males or females. I have never had a crush on a girl, but when picking men, I never cared what they looked like as long as we were capable of connecting deeply on an emotional and intellectual level.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> which part makes me the msogynist ?


I'm merely assuming since you seem to have a preference on how people look, how could you not be a misogynist?



> how'd you know about the deviant part?


We're men, any man that has a preference on the type of people he has sex with is an automatic sexual pervert. You haven't been around here long, have you?


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

Think about the times you've chilled with girls and they commented on hot guys. Usually the guys are pretty muscular, but not bodybuilder beefcakes.

You should strive to reach the body YOU want. 

And the big dick thing... put hands in pocket with thumbs out or just hang your thumbs on your pockets


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really short - 5'2" but I really like tall, slim kinds or men with Gerald Butler's build (never used to care for his type until this year).

I don't like muscly, I like well-built.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> Naturally masculine and not too thin or too muscular/big.


Lol, what does naturally masculine mean?


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

I tend to like thin guys for some reason, but I've been attracted to rectangular/stocky types in the past.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Trinidad said:


> Here's a little chart so everyone knows what we're talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fall into the builtfat category now. Gained back 20 lbs after I lost 30 a few years ago. 

More women than I'd care to admit have told me that they far prefer pipsqueak skinny types like the swimmer, skinng, and T-rex over muscular bodybuilder types. Kind of makes me regret doing the bodybuilding I did in my teens, but at the same time, fuck that, I lke being strong


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

William I am said:


> More women than I'd care to admit have told me that they far prefer pipsqueak skinny types like the swimmer, skinng, and T-rex over muscular bodybuilder types. Kind of makes me regret doing the bodybuilding I did in my teens, but at the same time, fuck that, I lke being strong


wait, so you primarily did bodybuilding so your body type would change to please other people? :\


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

huesos said:


> wait, so you primarily did bodybuilding so your body type would change to please other people? :\


Not primarily, but it was definitely part of the reason. I was a chubby flabby kid until I was 13/14, then I started doing something about it. Getting strong was useful too - I had haybales to carry around at home and my older brother and dad could both do it.
It's inconvenient now though that I like how I look built (I never got huge, but I'm a burly 225, about could lose 25 lbs of fat), and it works against me. 

Same deal with cologne - what I like to wear is often not what other people like to smell.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Slender, but toned. 

Over the top skinny is - gross. Over the top built - is...well over the top


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

purposive said:


> Lol, what does naturally masculine mean?


lol I don't have better words to desribe it, but maybe something like this:










Not too thin, not too muscular, but with some muscle and tall...


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

AriesLilith said:


> lol I don't have better words to desribe it, but maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm

Ths guy is pretty


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Honestly, I'm more attracted to how someone looks in their clothes, their style, how it suits them. I like when men wear clothes to complement their body type, not too big nor too loose. I like when a guy displays his personality through his physical appearance whether it's the way he wears his hair, the types of shirts he wears, or the kinds of pants and shoes he puts together for an outfit. It's when a guy is comfortable and allows his clothes to complement him which often makes him attractive. A guy who doesn't hide his body but knows how to dress to make himself feel and look great, comfortable, and confident. This makes him more attractive to the person he may be interested in or someone who may be curious about him.

Edit: I also appreciate broad shoulders.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)




----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Ideally, I like lean. Slender & toned I guess. I'm probably a product of my generation, but then the men deemed good-looking a centruy ago were pretty much that type too. Cary Grant was pretty hot. A swimmer or surfer body is pretty probably exemplar of my ideal.

I've dated very skinny guys to pleasantly cherubic to stocky. This guy I'm seeing right now is decidedly stocky. Not chubby, not muscular in a defined way, just a stocky build. Can't say it's ideal nor a turnoff. I draw the line at very fat & am less open to very bony after having experienced it. I'm thin & shapely & feel reasonable about this, although it's less a standard than a _reaction_.

I'm more flexible on height than most women. I've dated a man a few inches shorter than me, one about my height, and some taller. Since I'm about 5'8 & wear high heels sometimes, near 6'0 would be ideal. I'm cool with short guys if they're secure though.

Ultimately I'm a _vibe_ kind'o'gal.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

What I have learned from this thread is that statistically speaking, I should go to the gymn and work out, a bit, but not too much. Luckily for me I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks so I don't have to do that, but it's still an interesting thread nonetheless.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Diphenhydramine said:


> What I have learned from this thread is that statistically speaking, I should go to the gymn and work out, a bit, but not too much. Luckily for me I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks so I don't have to do that, but it's still an interesting thread nonetheless.


lolol I guess that if we ask what are people's ideal, they'd tell you their perfect image in their minds (and women can be aesthetically idealizing a lot lol), but I'd bet that many of us here still find guys who are not perfect attractive.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> What I have learned from this thread is that statistically speaking, *I should go to the gymn and work out, a bit, but not too much.* Luckily for me I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks so I don't have to do that, but it's still an interesting thread nonetheless.


Sounds like something that would be good for most people to do. Although the gym itself is not required.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Sounds like something that would be good for most people to do. Although the gym itself is not required.


 I agree with this though, tbh. The pressure asserted on men to bulk up a bit has been largely positive, probably.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Any as long as he isn't extremely unattractive and I like his personality. A personality can make or break looks for me...even the most attractive person can become ugly to me if their personality is ugly.
> 
> I would rather some chub than super bony skinny. I don't want to make anyone feel insecure with themselves in what I'm saying  Even super skinny guys tend to put on some weight the older they get. I'm just talking about my personal preferences.
> 
> ...



I have hope.... I am a human teddy bear, 5'4", at my highest 215, lowest 167 lbs. 
Although in High School I was 125 lbs., I just THOUGHT I was fat then....LOL... 
never had the hanging gut, I have HARD FAT,..LOL...actually you can feel the muscle under neath on the sides of my abs


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Trinidad said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3,4, and 5 look perfect to me.....


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I'm not going to lie. I'll date a guy who isn't gorgeous if I really love him because I will start to look at him and see 'gorgeous.' But if he's not good looking at all, I won't want to date him. I'll be his friend & encourage him with other women but that's all. Thing is, I don't care if he's good looking by 'others' standards. It only matters how *I* feel and how he makes my body feel. My first boyfriend was the sexiest thing on earth, I absolutely drooled over his body and thought his gorgeous ass and broad shoulders were so perfect, and I loved his big blue eyes. Other people said he's too skinny and his face looks like Marilyn Manson. Personally I think Marilyn Manson is pretty hot overall and I like his ass as well. So, it really just depends what does it for *me.* I can also fall for nerdy types... easily. Innocence is a huge turn-on and when a man's look seems innocent it's really cute.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I prefer shorter guys 3-5" taller than me with broad shoulders, lean body with shoulder and wing muscle.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Maybe said:


> mmmmm
> 
> Ths guy is pretty


Guy you say? I fear in my younger days I might have had to look twice at the tiny hips and feminised features.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> Guy you say? I fear in my younger days I might have had to look twice at the tiny hips and feminised features.


He is pretty feminine, isn't he. =p


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

VioletIris said:


> Well, if you want absolutely drop-jaw gorgeous, this guy was causing traffic accidents when the Calvin Klein billboard went up. I guess he is somewhere between a swimmer's build and a ripped - but no big bulky muscles.
> View attachment 75400


Haha, I only see one thing about that guy that would cause ahem "massive" traffic accidents, if you know what I mean.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys that try to look like Bruce Lee - crazy abs= Hot.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Honestly, a man becomes more attractive after getting to know him and seeing that I like him. That body type works. 
I've never dated anyone shorter than me. I wonder how I would feel about a shorter man. I'm pretty tall.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

In my twenties, I used to date a Plus Size model that was German, (her parents were German and came here when she was very young) she was 6 foot tall, I am 5'4", we didn't have any issues....LOL... I guess for me, really someone taller than 5'7" really might be too tall....I just now thought of that, never have before now....


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

men don't really have the same kind of variety in shape.

Not to say it doesn't matter at all but how many man shapes are there, really? l wish l would see a pear shaped man:laughing: l guess l'd prefer him not to have incredibly long torso lol. l just think that looks really weird >.>


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

GentlemanKnight said:


> Just a comment on your avatar..
> 
> Those are the most perfect and beautiful legs I have ever seen, and somehow I don't think they belong to an "evil and selfish" model for some reason....maybe because the back drop is so simple.... I don't know, just what I feel....
> 
> Thanks for sharing....


I change my avatar a lot. I get bored easily and I like it to reflect my current vibe. I definitely feel this essence right now. I love her legs too- and it's a reminder for me to stay active to always try to achieve killer legs! :tongue:


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

umm...
taller than me (taller than 5' 2" is not that hard, hopefully),
medium built, bigger done than me (im not a scrawny child), i certain don't mind having a bit more meat as long as he is not obese.
have a bit of a core muscle, for, ahem, certain purposes.
that should wrap it up.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> I've never dated anyone shorter than me. I wonder how I would feel about a shorter man. I'm pretty tall.


How tall are you?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

William I am said:


> Haha, I only see one thing about that guy that would cause ahem "massive" traffic accidents, if you know what I mean.


No, he'd be physically beautiful, even if it were small. His face was most striking to me. I love a blond though too.

EDIT: He's almost *too hot* though. I might spontaneously combust if a man like him came within a few feet of me. :shocked:


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

phony said:


> Lanky is my favourite. Tall and skinny, non-pretty big-ish hands. Face is the most important bit though, tbh.
> 
> Oh, and I don't really think most girls like muscular guys, that might just be an exaggeration, like how they say all guys are into big boobs. I really don't, a lot of the time I find it unattractive.


A new study showed all guys are in fact into big boobs, even the gay ones.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> A new study showed all guys are in fact into big boobs, even the gay ones.


I thought I didn't like big boobs until I had big boobs to like. Beyond DD is a little weird, but not in a bad way. I think it's a coping mechanism. You value whatever you have higher than an equivalent something (someone even?) that someone else has. 
i.e. you like whatever boobs you have access too because it makes you happier that way and you avoid the cognitive dissonance of wanting something other than what you have.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

mrkedi said:


> core muscle


Core muscle? Yeah that is certainly a euphemism i've never heard before.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> How tall are you?


5'7, I think. The guy I'm going out with tonight is about the same height. Haha.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> 5'7, I think. The guy I'm going out with tonight is about the same height. Haha.


Ideal height for a lady like yourself. Best of luck!


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

THE single most unattractive thing in a man is when they think they're god's gift. Urgh!


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

DiamondDays said:


> Core muscle? Yeah that is certainly a euphemism i've never heard before.


you really really crack me up.... :tongue: :laughing:
core muscles typically refer to your lower ab and lower back muscle. you need those muscle in shape if you need to lift a lot of stuff or to have good endurance in sport. not pun intended.



> In anatomy, the core refers, in its most general of definitions, to the body minus the legs and arms.[1] Functional movements are highly dependent on the core, and lack of core development can result in a predisposition to injury.[2] The major muscles of the core reside in the area of the belly and the mid and lower back (not the shoulders), and peripherally include the hips, the shoulders and the neck.
> Core (anatomy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

mrkedi said:


> you really really crack me up.... :tongue: :laughing:
> core muscles typically refer to your lower ab and lower back muscle. you need those muscle in shape if you need to lift a lot of stuff or to have good endurance in sport. not pun intended.


Yeah, likely... Who cares 'bout abs and all that stuff? Everybody knows that what women really want is a big package.


----------

